# bodywork



## adam1942 (Jun 3, 2008)

folks I crashed my car at the start of the year and the car was repaired but there was a nice dent on the bonnet and it wasnt replaced I couldnt prove it was damaged in the crash!

would anyone know somewhere that can fill the dent and repaint the bonnet + front bumper + blend the paint in? I wouldnt want the dent pulled as you could see the creases on the bonnet! 

thanks guys!

p.s i'm based in Newtownabbey and the car is a Renault clio 2008 in the colour Perl Black. 

adam.


----------



## Typhoon (Nov 1, 2008)

Paintless Dent Removal (PRD) or is the paint damaged?


----------



## adam1942 (Jun 3, 2008)

paint is not damaged on the bonnet but on the front bumper there are a few scuffs right back to the plastic so at the very least need my front bumper sprayed


----------



## Typhoon (Nov 1, 2008)

Subject to the dent location a good PDR worker could make it like new usually around £60 to £100 per panel. Bumper scuff can be addressed with a SMART repair. Other than that time to visit a good body shop for quotes....


----------

